# Pay Lake



## KATKING

Is there any cat fish pay lakes/ ponds in ohio ?


----------



## Crayzie

Theres a handfull down here in Scioto County..


----------



## Ðe§perado™

They are everywhere.


----------



## H2O Mellon

KATKING said:


> Is there any cat fish pay lakes/ ponds in ohio ?


My gosh, you didn't know that Ohio was the Pay Lake Capital of the World? Desparado is right, they are everywhere.


----------



## lilkev76

catfishparadise.com, never been there and i forget where but its on oh and i heard it holds some monsters!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon

5,,,,,4,,,,,3,,,,,,2,,,,,,1

Just counting down until it happens.....


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Guess I'll be that guy. Gosh darn PayLakes!!!! Stealing all our wild fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilkev76

catfish paradise is privatly owned and catfish farmers donate their "very large" fish to this lake, as well as people with private ponds. everything under 10# you can keep, everything else take a pic and release


----------



## shuvlhed1

lilkev76 said:


> catfish paradise is privatly owned and catfish farmers donate their "very large" fish to this lake, as well as people with private ponds. everything under 10# you can keep, everything else take a pic and release


You really know absolutely nothing about paylakes, do you?


----------



## H2O Mellon

lilkev76 said:


> catfish paradise is privatly owned and catfish farmers donate their "very large" fish to this lake, as well as people with private ponds.



Over the last year or two I've "grown up" if you will & finally have figured out that Pay Lakes are here to stay becasue they are legal. Fine I will deal with it. But I think some of the info above needs to be addressed.

lilkev76; *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? THATS NOT HOW THEY GET THOSE FISH.* :mad

Never mind. I've talked about this too many times. Someone else take it this time. (Wow! I've learned self control, just about ever time this has came up since 1999, bakc on GFO, the steam would going out of my ears & I would be in an all out battle of words. I guess I'm getting older & have less energy now, or maybe I'm getting wiser in my old years!)   

Really, lilkev76, if you want to know where those fish come from do some research on the matter. YOu will be extremely surpirsed. Don't get me wrong, the methods are legal, but you'll understand why alot of riverfishermen look down upon the methods. 

I will also add that it's not the idea of a "Pay Lake" that upsets most people liek myself & others, but rather the METHOD that these fish are "stocked" into the certain bodies of water.


----------



## Guest

i wunt don ther daother day. cot me 89 pound mud cat it had da dern bigist bely I eva di see.


----------



## H2O Mellon

This was taken rght from the website of the above mentioned Pay Lake:

*"14,000 pounds of Big Fish stocked in the spring for 2004 fishing.60 fish weighing over 50 pounds each stocked in 2004."*

That would be ALOT of personally donated fish! But as I said, this is legal so please enjoy yourelf. Being out there is better than being stuck inside with nothing to do.


----------



## misfit

ok.the guy asked a simple question...........


> Is there any cat fish pay lakes/ ponds in ohio ?


 i think that question has been answered several times in the past,and a couple times here.
if you don't have a a specific answer,and only wish to express your views,other impertinent information,or reply with immature "babbling",please use another venue.

i have no idea why some of you people always have to be constantly reminded of this


----------



## chrisoneal

Well If your looking for paylakes in ohio this might help. im not going to get in the battle of what could happend between paylakers and river fishermen. Check out this link.

http://procatfish.com/pay_lakes.asp


----------



## jfrankland

misfit said:


> if you don't have a a specific answer,and only wish to express your views,other impertinent information,or reply with immature "babbling",please use another venue.QUOTE]
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> To answer the orginal question, here in Wayne County I know of a couple pay lakes. I'm not sure where you live. One of them is Bass Lakes off of 585 near Doylestown. I've never been to that one, and I'm not sure if they stock it with catfish, but it might be worth a shot.
> 
> The other one I know of is at the corner of Overton Rd and Smithville-Western Rd in Overton. Mapquest it, but be sure to use Wooster as the city. I've been to that one and caught nothing but catfish, one after another.
> 
> It's 6 bucks per day (per group, I think) and 3 bucks per evening. It closes at 11, and manual powered boats are allowed, but you have to wear a PFD.
> 
> There's also Shreve Lake in Wayne County, which was heavily stocked with catfish a couple years ago, and it's free to fish there. I'm always catching catfish while I'm bass fishing down there. Head to the submerged wood on the north side of the lake and you'll do well.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## H2O Mellon

misfit said:


> ok.the guy asked a simple question........... i think that question has been answered several times in the past,and a couple times here.
> if you don't have a a specific answer,and only wish to express your views,other impertinent information,or reply with immature "babbling",please use another venue.
> 
> i have no idea why some of you people always have to be constantly reminded of this


This is a battle that will always go on, so i agree to what your saying, but after the inital asnwer there was some info given out about the one Pay Lake inpaticular,that needed corrected.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Here is another listing:

http://www.1stopfishingshop.com/PayLakes.html


----------



## dinkbuster1

traphunter said:


> i wunt don ther daother day. cot me 89 pound mud cat it had da dern bigist bely I eva di see.


LMAO, now that was funny! i see pay-lake-bonics is wearin off on ya


----------



## Chuck P.

lilkev76 said:


> catfish paradise is privatly owned and catfish farmers donate their "very large" fish to this lake, as well as people with private ponds. everything under 10# you can keep, everything else take a pic and release


Actually, the guy the owns this lake is a commercial fisherman that nets catfish from the Ohio and Miss Rivers. He keeps what he wants for his lake.

Nobody donates anything to paylakes. Even farm raised channels have to be bought.


----------



## gonefishin'

:B Kats paylake is on Jackson road S.E. of Circleville. Take 56 S.E. out of Circleville and turn left on Jackson Rd. My buddy knows the owner and I've met him and I believe he is running a good operation there. He has some 50+ lb fish in there. $12 bucks for 12 hours. He runs a tournament which when we were there ran from 9:30 till 1:30. A 32 lb blue cat won it. I saw a 22 and several smaller flats caught. some channels were caught as well. He has a nice bait shop there and is a really friendly guy. You could show up with nothing and he can sell you everything you need to catch catfish. I also talked to a guy who was fishing next to us who caught a 37 lb flat a few weeks ago and between tournament money, weight class money, and the fact it was a tagged fish won $533.00. That's not bad for a nights work. :G :F


----------



## Flathead King 06

KATKING said:


> Is there any cat fish pay lakes/ ponds in ohio ?


if you're looking for a paylake... stop in at your local baitshop and pick up a copy of the "fish&game finder" for your state, they are usually free and are printed on recycled paper. they have a local paylake directory and sometimes a tristate area directory. it lists the address, phone #, and hours of the lakes.
hope this helps...


----------



## Flathead King 06

here is another link for ohio paylake listings
http://home.earthlink.net/~catfish_billy/id17.html


----------



## dip

like a box of chocolates: you never know what you'll get.


----------



## angelus40

i'm getting tired of fishing the great miami... i have better luck at paylakes


----------

